# Happy Birthday Patnor and Topher



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 2, 2017)

I wish you both a very happy birthday!

May you both have many more!

Dave


----------



## everydayisalesson (Dec 2, 2017)

Hey Hey happy Birthday to Patnor and Goofy! Oops, sorry Topher, but in my world thats actually a compliment.

Mike


----------



## anachronism (Dec 2, 2017)

Aye happy Birthday lads.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 2, 2017)

Happy birthday to you both hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 2, 2017)

Happy Birthday to Pat and Chris


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 2, 2017)

Thank you gentlemen, I appreciate each and every one of you (and even those who have not replied yet -and even those who wont based on principle)

You all are the best!


----------



## Shark (Dec 2, 2017)

Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 2, 2017)

All these dual birthdays crack me up! Happy birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palladium (Dec 2, 2017)

Hear, hear !!


----------



## 4metals (Dec 2, 2017)

Happy birthday guys!


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 3, 2017)

The third of my rhymes makes a hat trick,
And this one's for Topher and Patrick.
May you both get more gold,
before you're too old,
and are stuck in a home geriatric!!


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 3, 2017)

Happy belated birthday to both of you esteemed members, I follow your posts all the time.

Kudos to Jason for his rhymes too.
This one made good start for my day anyway


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 3, 2017)

I can't believe I missed the party! 

I hope you both had great birthdays!


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 14, 2017)

How could I miss this thread   
I want to thank everyone for wishes and I am happy that I do know so many people I can call friends over here. I am not here quite often as my refining and recovery activities are on hold due to lack of appropriate place and proper material but I will try to come as often as I could. 
So again thank you very much, gentleman.


----------

